# Red River Gorge



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

I am going camping with my family the end of the month in the Red River Gorge, Kentucky. I was wondering if anyone had any experience fishing either Chimney Top Creek or Swift Camp Creek. It will be my first time there so I really don't know what to expect. Any info appreciated!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

can't help you but post how you do I am going sometime in august.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Been there about a dozen times but never fished. Pretty awesome area.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would try chimney top. its been a long time since I have fished there but I remember swift camp being very small and it may be so low that it's difficult to fish this time of year. That and I remember chimney top having some better sized browns, atleast if I am remembering the streams right.


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info riverking. I will post pictures if we get lucky with a few trout!


----------

